# Hermione’s turn WE HAVE BABIES



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Hermione is almost 2 years old and these will be her first kids. She was seen bred on Oct 1st giving her a Feb 23rd due date. She was with the buck for 3-4 weeks after that so she could have a later due date if she cycled again. She's not looking very big so I'm thinking twins at the most.












We only breed a couple of does a year and she is only the second kid born to us going on to have her own kids. We are so excited!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Happy kidding! I love her name!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm confused. Mine was seen bred Sept 24th and I thought she was due the 22nd this month did I calculate wrong


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Bobbi J Hofland said:


> I'm confused. Mine was seen bred Sept 24th and I thought she was due the 22nd this month did I calculate wrong


Smaller breeds are calculated on 145 days average


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

Okay!! Cool mines a ND! Yay! Sooner than I thought!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Sooner is awesome! How’s your doe looking?


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

Niginewbie said:


> Sooner is awesome! How's your doe looking?


She is good. She has been looking like she's due any day for a week and half now!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Here she is today. Not much has changed with her. I really hope she is due next Friday. My kids are out of school next week and would love to have baby goats to play with.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

She looks like a stout little thing! Hope it all goes well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

This udder doesn’t say ‘due in two days’ to me 

I wonder how long she will make me wait. I gave her a cd/t booster at what I assumed would be 4 weeks before due date. If she has an addition 3 weeks to go, will it still be effective?


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Oops forgot the picture


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks good, her udder is filling. 

A CD&T shot, if given, at minimum 2 weeks before kidding, there is small protection for the babies. 
So, 3 weeks to 1 months better of course.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Yesterday was Hermione's due date according to when she was seen bred. It came and went with little change. I see her acting more uncomfortable and stretching more often. I just can't tell if I should be on baby watch now or if she possibly has a few more weeks to go.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How's she doing?


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

She’s feisty and uncomfortable but doesnt physically look any closer to delivery. I convinced myself that she must have come back into heat but my friend reminded me that she witnessed her bred on Oct 1st and drew blood on Oct 30. The test came back positive at that time. So, now I’m thinking we have the right due date and she’s just not ready yet. I know things can change quickly so I just keep checking.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Today, she doesn't seem to have a care in the world.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I think her udder May have finally grown a little.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

There’s a definite change there! Hopefully babies soon.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I hope so!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Hermione was acting like she was in labor off and on all day yesterday. I would see all the signs and then she would take a long nap and look perfectly content. She got down to business about 10:30 last night and delivered triplet doe Kids. YES All does.... I checked about 4 times because I couldn’t believe it. I think of the 16 kids previously born to us, only 4-5 were girls. We were definitely due! I can’t wait to see if any are polled. I’ve only had a couple of polled kids so I’m not very good at being able to tell yet.

The black and white kid was born head only with its tongue sticking out. It was a strange site! The other two presented normally. Hermione is doing very well as a first time mom.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

They are adorable! Got to love triplet does!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah!!!!! Congratulations! Send some of that pink my way, would ya? I'd LOVE to have all does this year!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats on triplet girls! So cute!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations! And wow, that is great that all are doelings! :happygoat:


----------



## LuvmyNubians (Jan 20, 2018)

Wow triplet does and all so beautifully colored. Very lucky!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Such beautiful girls!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable, congrats!!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you! It’s so fun having babies around. Unfortunately, Cow (black and white kid) doesn’t seem completely healthy. I had a cough going through my little herd so I’ve been worried she picked something up. I spoke to my vet today and she thinks it sounds like it could be a heart defect. I gave her BoSe and started her on penicillin per my vet’s suggestion to see if it helps. For now, we will keep an eye on her and hope for the best.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on the babies! I hope and pray your little girl, Cow, will be okay! Hopefully it's not a heart defect, and the meds will help get rid of the cough.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is Cow doing?


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I took Cow to the vet yesterday. She has an enlarged heart and a continuous murmur. The vet said she has seen babies like this live a couple of months to a year or so. As of now, Cow is happy and playful. She will live her life out here. When she is no longer happy, we will have her euthanized. We didn't see a point in having her disbudded so she will be our first horned goat. I'm excited to see how they grow in.

I saw thinking of starting a thread asking about this condition and what to expect.

Thank you for asking! It's nice to know people care. We've been so lucky with healthy animals. This has been very sad but I know these things happen when you raise animals. We are just going to do the best we can for her while we have her.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Poor little girl... She is in great hands though!
And I would be very interested in following a thread on her if you ever decide to start one!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Goat_Scout said:


> Poor little girl... She is in great hands though!
> And I would be very interested in following a thread on her if you ever decide to start one!


Thank you! I think I will start a thread. I can post updates and hopefully get advice from those with experience.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor baby.


----------



## LuvmyNubians (Jan 20, 2018)

Awww poor girl. I hope she beats the odds and lives as long as possible.


----------

